# [Help] Making plugins



## Rock45 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone provide a detailed guide on how to make plugins for obs on windows 8. I understand there is few topics saying we need to download vc express 10-12, windows kit and directX sdk. I have tried those options and it does not seem to work on windows 8 and gives errors.

Most of us have moved on to windows 8. It would be great if we had an easy way to start making plugins for this software.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2013)

Forgive me if I'm not quite understanding what specifically you're having trouble with, but neither the software and API have anything to do with windows 8 specifically, there's only one feature for windows 8 which is monitor capture, and that's already built in.  We run and compile it in both windows 7 and 8 with no problems.

Could you be more specific on what it is you're making and what errors you are getting?


----------



## Rock45 (Jun 6, 2013)

After a re-install I was able to compile successfully.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2013)

You'll have to post the errors.


----------

